# dry counties?



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I was watching a show called Kentucky bidders today. I never knew there was still dry counties down there. That must suck living there. Why not allow alcohol and generate more tax income.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> I was watching a show called Kentucky bidders today. I never knew there was still dry counties down there. That must suck living there. Why not allow alcohol and generate more tax income.


Sometimes its not all about revenue, it's about quality of life.....I live in a dry county and I can tell you I don't mind not having liquor stores here at all.....they breed trouble for the most part. Our restaurants can still serve alcohol, course beer is readily available.....except on Sundays, neither of them available on the Lords day....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I looked it up it said there is 1.9 fatalities per 10000 people in wet counties and 6.3 for dry counties alcohol related. I personally dont drink so I could care less I was just surprised there were so many dry counties.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I live in a wet county. Two bordering counties are dry. We get all their business. The "county line" was once lined with beer joints. Walker Co. is known for it's rough and tough crowd. The joints along that border had brawls every weekend. And occasional shooting or stabbing. Our county had a tough time patrolling the line. It was so far from the nearest shefifs sub station.

Recently the small cities on those counties have gone wet. The counties are still dry. The beer joints have pretty much closed down now. The "Boobie Trap" is still open as the other counties do not allow such. From all accounts, a person needs to be already hammered before entering. Not something upscale by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Now this is my opinion and maybe its not true but the shine business is probably most dominant in dry counties so not only do neighboring counties take money from sales but dry counties pay more for police to patrol the shiners and also pay for incarceration of said shiners when they get caught. I agree with dry counties because I dont drink but people that do will get their hands on it. If counties went wet they would save alot of money not running after shiners because they would have no market and also generate more money from sales. Is there any studies on this and does anybody know if what I said is true?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

There will always be a market for quality shine. It might shrink somewhat due to other liquors being made available but to those who appreciate a high quality craft liquor they will pay a premium. Moonshine sales have been pretty steady even in wet counties right along the traditional Appalachain Mtns area as well as exporting it to more nontraditional areas. Point being, there will always be "shiners" and those who wanna put them away.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> I looked it up it said there is 1.9 fatalities per 10000 people in wet counties and 6.3 for dry counties alcohol related. I personally dont drink so I could care less I was just surprised there were so many dry counties.


That sounds like a typical statistic.....I find that hard to believe.... I find most statistics to be flawed anyway......

Thats Three times as many people die from alcohol related deaths in dry counties vs. wet counties.....by that rational, I'm moving one county over! You'll find that most dry counties, are bordered by wet counties, perhaps they have farther to drive and can't wait to consume before they get home? Idk, seems ridiculous


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats why I think its so high. I should get into shine. Up here its unheard of. If a guy went to the cops and said they found a still they would get laughed at. Do that for a few years and I will have my own farm.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I sure there is shine still made . But my guess would be most people can jump in a car , and in 10 minutes or so be at a store buying what ever they want .


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya but it would be cool to try making lol. And I could fuel up the wifes car with it lol.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Guy can still find some shine in S. Indiana. Have a big still bout 30 miles away, taking them 8,000 bushel of corn in the next week. They grind about 150,000 bu. a day. Most of the alcohol goes to kentucky to the bourbon plants. Local popos doesn't worry about shiners or even Mary Jane growers. Too many meth cookers to worry about.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

How would you go about marketing it. Not like you can post it on craigslist lol.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Shine is a different animal. It is probably made equally in wet or dry counties.

People can buy alcohol if they want it. Just drive across the county line. You have to know someone to get shine.

Before the little cities wet wet here there was a good market in bootlegging store bought booze into communities across the county line. You were only allowed to legally transport so much.

There was a case here years ago where a moonshiner was caught. The judge went easy on him because he used copper, which made him a classy moonshiner.

I found a still when I was a teen. I told my grandfather about it and he chewed me out, said to stay away from there. We have a spring on our property line and the neighbor had made shine there for years, then stopped. After he died they dismantled his old house for removal and found a root cellar. Problem is the root cellar had been added in recent years. Yes, he had the still down there. 

We had different moonshiner who bordered another piece of property. He was a mean old cuss. I was squirrel hunting with a friend and he crossed the property line to hunt. I did not dare.

My friend had to do number 2 and did. When he stool up the revenuer had a gun on him. All the law saw was a guy with a gun sneaking through the woods. Friend had taken a dump not 20 feet from a still. Said he almost took another dump after he stood up.

The revenuer walked my friend home to verify who he was.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I would take a dump with a gun on me to lol.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

We had a neighbor who went to messing around trying to make shine. Apparently no one told him the first bit that comes out is basically parts cleaner. Damn near killed him and he lost his eyesight. It is definitely not something anyone should try without an extensive apprenticeship with a reputable "biofuels specialist". I've had some locally that is absolutely phenomenal. Smooth as silk and no hangover. You are right. The law has bigger fish to fry right now with meth and all these other manufactured narcotics that are simply destroying a generation. I hate to see what that crap turns people into.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Spent some time living in Monroe county Tennessee, in a town called Sweetwater, still have family there, it is ( or was, not sure now) a dry county. All it seemed to do was make folks be better perpared and stock up from a wet county. Or just drink more beer. I knew of several folks who made shine, wasn't really an underground kinda thing. When i was in North Carolina I could get some of the best peach shine at the local candy / beer store. The folks growing Mary Jane were a bit more careful, it seemed to be the real cash crop. Plenty of tobacco farmers were finding it a much easer way to make a living.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

We are dry, there was a legal shine still, a few counties east of us (they paid taxes!). Had a big article in state paper, he was using his grandpas recipe he said! Couple of yrs later something happened an they had a boiler blow up. I think they fixed and started back not sure. I don't drink


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

My county borders Moore Co. in Tennessee. Moore Co. is a dry county. Its a very small rural county more like community. The only " town" is Lynchburg. Sound familiar? Lynchburg, TN is home to the Jack Daniel distillery. Odd thing is you can't even purchase the whiskey in the county its made. Closest places to the distillery to buy liquor is about 15-20 mi. away.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Good high quality shine will knock you flat on your ass, but no hangover.

A friend gets some from a older guy that drives up from Kentucky twice a year, my buddy drains a little out of the jar then adds a few inches of grapes to the jar then leaves it in the fridge for 6 months. Tastes just like grape Koolade. Don't eat the grapes though unless you plan on a early night.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure what years this is for but:
1) Wet counties in Arkansas have 60% more law enforcement personnel per capita than dry counties.
2) Dry counties had a 245% higher rate of population growth than wet counties.
3) DUI's were 35% higher per capita in wet counties.
4) Aggravated assaults were a whopping 180% higher per capita in wet counties
5) Prostitution was a whopping-er 263% higher per capita in wet counties
6) Robberies were an astounding 299% higher per capita in wet counties
7) Rape was 59% higher per capita in wet counties
8) Murder was 107% higher per capita in wet counties
9) Life expectancy was 18 months greater in dry counties
10) 65% more drug/narcotics use in wet counties


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

^ 10 more reasons I like living in a dry county....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ditto.

Regards, Mike


----------

